# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Маяпур, видеозарисовки

## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Большое спасибо за духовный нектар! Надеюсь будет и про Вриндаван.Харе Кришна!

----------


## Stanislav

Здорово ! Отличные видео !

----------


## Alex

Спасибо Вам за приятное видео! Вы могли бы назвать исполнителей и песни непосредственно? заколдовали! пожалуйста)

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

> Спасибо Вам за приятное видео! Вы могли бы назвать исполнителей и песни непосредственно? заколдовали! пожалуйста)


Харе Кришна! а вы скажите в каком отрывке - я скажу кто исполнитель.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

*Нижайшие поклоны и благодарности величайшему труженику Локараму прабху за его видео! 
Видеокамеру можно уже не брать в Индию- всё снято, всё есть, нужно сильно постараться, чтобы найти что-то новое в этих местах. Спасибо!!!!!*

----------


## lokaram das

Спасибо Вам большое матаджи Лакшалата бхакти за такие добрые слова. Мне очень приятно что кому то интересно моё несовершенное творчество. На самом деле я с сожалением думаю о том что я очень мало снимал в Дхаме. Я бы сейчас нашёл ещё много интересного. Может быть если Кришна будет милостив и мне удастся поехать ещё раз в Дхаму, постараюсь отнестись к этому более серьёзно и профессионально.

----------

